# To Groom or not?



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi, I am on the first grooming course on 24th and as Dexter is 7 months today and I have never had him fully cut only a quick tidy up do you think I should take him to be cut at a groomers as I am now worried he is just starting to get a couple of small matts (could be the snow) and it is a few weeks until the course. I know some people have done the course before so would you know whether I would be better to have a longer hairy dog or a tidy shorter dog or does it not matter. 

Thanks
Alison


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Dexter is at the age when his adult coat is coming in, so he is going to start to matt. Unless you keep on top of it, he will be quite tangled by 24 March. 

I had Millie groomed 3 weeks ago quite heavily and her fur is growing back in nicely. I've vowed I'll keep on top of her grooming until the course so I can spend the time learning to groom and not not just de-matt. 

See you there.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi Alison - I think it is all down to personal preference  We like Beau to have a long shaggy type coat so I groom her every day and luckily have managed to keep on top of the matts but then I am fortunate to have the time to do this  If I find a matt whilst stroking her (this happens quite a lot - matts and stroking) then I either brush it out or snip it upwards and then part it so I can get it out. If you want to try and keep Dexter a bit longer until your course why don't you try grooming every day and keep an eye on any matts in between grooming and then if you find it becoming a bit much or too time consuming for you then take him to a groomers  Good luck with whatever you decide


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Alison

I did the first course. If you could manage to keep Dexter tangle free until the course I think I would wait but if not perhaps just get a light trim at the groomer to tide you over. I think it's useful to be taught how to deal with the coat once it's a bit longer as it's much easier to maintain anyway once it's shorter ( if you know what I mean)..
There's quite a lot to take in in one day so am looking forward to going again.


----------

